# Clay-Doh, Brandy, Stressless, Z-Man, G-man



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

OK - first this sucks without the video which I think Clay is working on now. Too many funny things to start with this crown in my hand so I'll add to Clay's post.



- 3 dives

- Some fish

- NewBe diver

- 2 powerheads on video (same Blacktip shark)



GREAT day on the water with the Chunky Luv boys and my boy-z. 



After the Luv Festivous I took the boy-z to Dave's Oyster bar and we killed a couple dozen invertebrates. 



:toast

Stressless


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I am anxiously awaiting said video, pics and an in depth report on what exactly went down out there today. Sounds like you guys had some fun!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

i am also quite excited to see some powerhead action, due tell


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Not even a little bit of what went on Bob?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was a great day, out man. Brandy scored a buttload of snapper. SAw a bout a 6 foot shark on the second dive, but he didnt stick around at all,and on the third dive had a little pesky 4 footer sneak up behind us at about 30 feet while we were commin up.

Turns out, about 1 min later is the lil pesky four footer got himself on to there line on the boat right as we came up the ladder. The guys wanted to keep him for some yummy shark steaks.

So typical ******* style, with a .223 rifle cartidge powerhead mounted on a little 24" sea hornet gun, we decided to end the battle quickly when we got him to the surface instead of bringin him in live and lettin him bite all our scuba gear.

He was shy, and my first shot with the tip of the gun was underwater and was a gut shot. Big THUMP repercussion, and a spray of water, and he took off.

I reloaded, they got him back up, and got his head above water, and I sqezed teh trigger. the shaft went flying thru the air, connected with his head, made a great loud pop, a spray of brain matter and water above the surface, and one huge shake and....

it snaped the line and he sank away...:doh 

But, Brandy was standing on the gunnel of the boat vidieo the whole thing, so when I get a chance, I will load it up and let you guys know!

Heres a pic of the fish. There was one more snapper, and a porgy, but Stressless and crew were headed the other direction, so we didnt get a pic with all of us together. 

7 red snapper

1 sheephead

1 porgy

Brandy shot 6 of the snapper and the trigger. Bastard. I only got 1 snapper and the sheephead.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job guys. Can't wait to see the action packed vid. Glad to see Brandy back underwater.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Ahh, see Clay, that sounds about like a typical trip with you!oke Bummer that shark slipped away. Glad you got to use your powerhead. I went to the hardware store yesterday, but forgot my bag of springs for reference:banghead. I'll have it all rigged up come tourney time...I digress. Good job guys, looking foward to the video.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

its a good thing brandy was there or nobody would have gotten any snapper. nice shooting 

Were is the vid?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

So we (Clay and I) talked Z-Man into going the night before as Z-man hadn't spearfished deep and hadn't dove this year so he had some jitters and we put them to rest on a speaker phone hazing until he said "Uncle" So we meet Clay after a couple delays in the morning and get gas in the boat -



Now those that know Clay know that he can BS with the best of them and I thought he was giving me a hard time gassing the boat in front of me at which time I brought in the circle of trust and told a tale I can not repeat - regardless he told me his galleon makes about 20 knots and consumes about 1 gallon per mile 4plus a quart of black gold (oil) per 5 miles. So I'm thinking a college education for Z-Man is not in the cards after this trip. (more on that later)



Also I brought the boat bitch in this case a very nice young man from Germany staying at my next door neighbors, also German and had been in America for about 4 days prior to this trip. Can we for shadow red-neck hazing now? So I've got G-man (Yence) and Z-man (Zak) and neither have been off shore in a year and G-man never. 



So here we are with Clay-Doh and Brandy and "us" loading the boat and Clay shows off his new dive ladder which really looked great from 15' away. I'm nervious 'cause I really want Z-man to enjoy the day and see fish and develop some confidence underwater - and I'm all in, with Capt Clay...:banghead 



Clay - :grouphug 



We get to the first spot just past the Mass about 1030 and Z-man and I jump over to get see if the water is wet enough - find the dive ladder hanging kinda sideways and find out one of the bolts has come out along the way. NEVER FEAR! Brandy and the crew got a carabiner "kinda" slid into the hole but we couldn't get hte ladder up with it in so everytime we moved we had to get in the water and work the carabiner in to climb up and out to move the boat - good teamwork and we Got-r-done. 



First dive was about 75' on the rubble just outside the Mass. 25' of snot and 86F then a solid thermocline and 30-40 at 73F. Current was RIPPING on the surface - It unnerved us for a couple min's but we all kicked for the anchor line and headed down.First dive was we were all raging in the nursery - honest to God if short scamp were worth a buck there was $2000 on that dive. Z-man didn't carry a shaft slinger on the first dive to get checked out. We went slow and stopped to check his neutral often. Once through the snot he got visibly more comfortable. Saw some skittish black snappers and took a poke at one and MISSED with Z-man wathcing over the sholder - Dad :looser so I recover as I hadn't missed a shot in months! I see a couple pound progy dinking along the sand so I line him up - on the stringer. Z-man is poking around the bottom at sea cucumbers and damsel fish and enjoying himself I see Clay's bubbles over aways and No Sign of Brandy. 



I'm was impressing on Z-man compass reading and bearings under low vis conditions - OK I'm spoiled - low vis < 70' for me. So I'm saying to him anytime you head off take a bearing and kick count and such. Well after chasing some fish and checking air and generally frolicking around the bottom of the sea we head for the anchor and Dad done good. Up the anchor we go, nice and slow. On the way up Mr. Progy wakes up in the warm water and starts kicking - Wham in come the AJ's and Snappers - just off in the gloom just at the edge of range. I hadn't learned Clay's washer trick yet but I did later. You bet I'll have a pocket full of 3/4" zink washers to flip next time.



We get to the boat - G-Man (Yence) is GREEN man wobbly and "not so good" in his words. Clay comes up a bit later and we look around no Brandy - No bubbles... uh-ooh.



But wait, here comes a boat with a bunch of fisherman that caught something BIG - Brandy way down current. They were great - brought him right up to the boat and tossed is his ass out of their boat! Said they killed the snappers and were just pulling up. THANKS for that save guys - really nice to know there are still some favors between fisherman and divers out there.



Second dive much like the first and Clay had us all fired up for fish after his tale of swarms of maneating snappers and AJ's as he was about to make his way up the anchor line. Best thing on that dive was looking up and seeing a silhouette of a 8-9' hammerhead just in the snot. Looking all the world like those shots in a magazine. Just this was moving and could eat you. 



Moved to spot just a bit South of the Mass and it lit up the FF but good.



I had to fly today so my no fly time had been met - stayed up with G-man as he got color back while I let my dearest Oldest Son go down with Clay on his forth and deepest open water dive! Now that's TRUST man!



Clay related the shark story - cool but having the steaks was the goal. I don't know how many times that will be told in Germany but it will make our friend very popular. Not so much for battling a maneating shark but for going out in the ocean with such a bunch of crazy ass ******* Americans. (me and Z-man included).



G-man fighting Blacktip












G-man and Z-man still fighting Blacktip


















:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

It's always an adventure with Clay. Clay, I told you that you needed a bolt in that ladder:dohoke


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

great report again guys.:clap Really looking forward to seeing the video. 

I sure am missing out up here, but I'll wrap up with cop school in four more weeks. Then I can get back to the water and start slinging steel. 

Clay, I'm living vicariously thru those videos. Pretty cool man.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice report. I hate I missed it......

:clap


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job guys!!

Thanks for the report and pics as always!! I'm ready to get wet too.... 

Sea Ya, Reese


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Another CRAZY report by you guys!! Can't wait for the vid!!!!

Stressless, it was nice meeting you at MBT the other day!

I've gotta get out with yall one of these days!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

You locked and cocked a speargun, *out of the water*, with a power head and fired it? 

Ha! and you guys think my little 02 fill station, and making deco dives with pure 02 to decompress on, is dangerous? LOL!

oke


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I know...I know...I needed a blt for the ladder John!:banghead I am trying to work my bugs out!

Was a blast out there! Forgot about silly Brandy gettin a ride back on someone elses boat!!!:letsdrink

And yes Brian, I load my gun above water. Not any more dangerous than loadin my sawed off or Glock! If I have an accident I would rather it happen above ater than under with it!

ANd shootin the power head..well hell, not more dangerous than shooting propane tanks with a pistol! Not that I have ever partaked in such activities....although alligator hunters using bangsticks do the same thing...poppin the gator in his head when its above water.

I am having trouble loading the video into Windows Movie Maker. Its telling me I don't have the codec. But I have used video off that camera before..anybody got any suggestions?

Heres pics from sunday morn, Brandy and I cleaning fish, and um...a few drinks got us actin goofy. Nice mess of fillets though from Brandy's fine shootin!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay - WMM is crap for MPEG work. Unflrtunally you probablay downloaded a MS "update" that hosed the .dll's that allowed you to work with native MPEG. 



If you really want to work with home movies I would suggest a package that supports native MPEG - you can look on-line and download one. I use a package that wee use at work as well. If your camera doesn't save in native mpeg then I'm not sure but I can call you later tonight and walk through it. In either case save the file - I'll PM you with a secret squirrel way to move BIG files across the internet. You might get a polite knock on your door from the FBI though....



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhh!!!!!! Nooooo! No FBI Bob!!!!! 

The files are loaded and saved on my puter. But my camera records and saves in an AVI file.

Same as the underwater one. 

I'll call you tonite and maybe you can point me in the right direction. Maybe I just need to break down and buy Adobe movie editing software.

Just please...no FBI Bob!


----------



## GrouperNinja (Oct 30, 2007)

All I want know is with all the testosterone and scarlet necks aboard why somebody didn't jump in and retrieve the dying shark nuggets????


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

He was gone Mike! I dont know how he handled one to the gut, and another to the head, and still dove after the line snapped!


----------

